# Ant EC 03 Dämpferwechsel



## schwalli (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo an alle,
hab seit Februar 14 mein Ant und bin mittlerweile immer unzufriedener mit dem Dt Swiss Dämpfer.
Welche Dämpfer könnt Ihr mir empfehlen und welche Einbaulänge brauche ich für den neuen Dämpfer?
Danke Schwalli


----------



## nepo (26. Dezember 2014)

Was genau taugt dir denn an den Dämpfer nicht?
Ich habe das ältere Ant. Da war noch ein Monarch drin. Leider hatten die Probleme mit dem Ventil.
Bei mir war der Dämpfer deshalb drei oder viermal kaputt. Ich war mit dem Standarddämpfer eh unzufrieden. Mir war er am Anfang zu weich. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich damals knapp 110 Kilo auf die Waage gebracht habe. Wenn ich mich auf das Rad gesetzt habe, hatte ich immer das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau zur Hälfte einsackt und die Gabel sich keinen Millimeter bewegt. Ich habe dann einen Monarch High Volume Tune B bekommen. Damit war ich zufrieden. Jetzt wiege ich so zwischen 83 und 90 Kilo (je nach Jahreszeit) und komme mit entsprechend weniger Luft im Dämpfer immer noch ganz gut damit klar.
Der Tune B hat eine ganz andere Kennlinie. Standard war glaube ich tune A. Leider hatte ich noch nie Gelegenheit den DT Swiss zu fahren.
Ich nehme aber fast an, dass man die ganze Dämpfungskennlinie in etwa beibehalten hat.

Vielleicht schreibst du aber mal eben, was deine Anforderungen sind und was dich genau stört. 
Die Einbaulänge findest du auf der Fatmodulhomepage. Ansonsten kurz bei Alpha (Nord!) anrufen. Das müssten die aus dem Kopf wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwalli (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo nepo,
der Dämpfer hat leider nur 2 Einstellungen Auf und Zu und halt das Rädchen des Härtegrades....
Mein Schwiegervater hat in seinem Nerve ein Fox Float ctd mit 3 Einstellungen was die Sache auf den Trails um einiges erleichtert Zu, Standart Auf und Trails.
Bei mir kommt jetzt noch mit zu das ich der Dämpfer nicht mehr schließt obwohl er auf zu ist 
Anrufen tute ich am Montag mal


----------



## Laphroaig10 (26. Dezember 2014)

Größe müsste 190x51 sein
mich würd ja eher interessieren, ob da auch einer mit Piggyback reinpasst


----------



## nepo (26. Dezember 2014)

Das ist am besten. Und die können dir auch sicher einen Dämpfer empfehlen, der deinen Anforderungen entspricht.
Die haben die Rahmen schließlich entwickelt und sicher auch verschiedene Setups getestet.


----------



## schwalli (26. Dezember 2014)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Größe müsste 190x51 sein
> mich würd ja eher interessieren, ob da auch einer mit Piggyback reinpasst


Piggyback?
Meinst Du einen Dämpfer mit Patrone wie den Monarch Plus?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (26. Dezember 2014)

externer Ausgleichsbehälter, genau


----------



## flashblack (29. Dezember 2014)

Sollte im prinzip gehn den RS monarch plus und den fox float x dämpfer gibt es ja mit 190mm. Nur für die Drinkflasche ist dann vermutlich kein Platz mehr.


----------



## schwalli (30. Dezember 2014)

Hatte heut mit Henrique von Fatmodul gesprochen- schicke den Dämpfer jetzt zum Prüfen und service ein und er meinte das wenn ein anderer Dämpfer verbaut wird sollte nur die Länge und der Hub stimmen!
Werde auf Fox Float wechseln.
Wer also einen frischen DT Swiss sucht in 3-4 Wochen verkaufe ich meinen


----------



## Jan35i (18. Januar 2015)

Hi, ich bin mit dem DT XM180 drei Jahre mein Ant gefahren und ich finde de Dämpfer super. Einmal eingestellt funktioniert er Bombe. Und der Lock out ist Bergauf sowieso top. 
An meinem Liteville habe ich jetzt den Float und ich muss sagen die ctd Plattform kann mich nicht überzeugen. Offen arbeitet der Dämpfer super, nur die beiden anderen Stufen sind n Witz. Z.b. Ist Wiegetritt Bergauf mit Plattform zu nicht drin. Ja, sie wird härter aber was soll des denn. Da war mir der Lockout lieber. Werde mich nach nen anderen Dämpfer umschauen.
Gruß


----------



## schwalli (25. März 2015)

schwalli schrieb:


> Hatte heut mit Henrique von Fatmodul gesprochen- schicke den Dämpfer jetzt zum Prüfen und service ein und er meinte das wenn ein anderer Dämpfer verbaut wird sollte nur die Länge und der Hub stimmen!
> Werde auf Fox Float wechseln.
> Wer also einen frischen DT Swiss sucht in 3-4 Wochen verkaufe ich meinen


OKAY aus 4 Wochen sind jetzt über 2 Monate geworden- hab den Dämpfer heute wieder bekommen, dieser ist bei DT in der Schweiz irgendwie völlig unter gegangen.
Fatmodul hatte aber immer sehr guten Informationsfluss mit mir. Danke nochmals!
Hab seit Februar einen Fox Float CTD drin und wesendlich besseres Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers im Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

